# comment demander a Apple?



## PascalBS38 (23 Août 2010)

OK peut-etre que ma requete est saugrenue et j'aimerais une reponse serieuse et pas du style "tu n''a qu'a demander a Steve Jobs".

En fait ma question est de savoir si on peut emettre des idees a Apple du style de celle ci-dessus.

Demander a Apple d'implementer une option dans reglage/Utilisation afin de pouvoir entrer a la main une valeur des credits restant (126.4Mo par exemple) et decompter les octets passant. Quand on a arrive a 0 ==> plus de credit.

Peut-etre ont ils une "boite a idee" accessible a tous?
A+


----------



## schwebb (23 Août 2010)

Hello,

Sur le site Apple, en cliquant sur «Contactez-nous», tu arrives sur cette page: http://www.apple.com/fr/contact/

En bas à droite, tu as un cartouche dans lequel il t'est proposé, entre autres, de faire une remarque sur un produit.


----------



## Gwen (23 Août 2010)

Non, Apple n'a pas de boites à idées et refuse toute sollicitation dans ce sens. Ceci afin de parer a toute éventualité d'extorsion genre " je vous ai envoyé cette idée le temps, vous l'avez développé, je veux des sous ".


----------



## PascalBS38 (24 Août 2010)

dommage 
Une petite apps pour faire ca, ca interresse quelqu'un?


----------

